# Help on proper size tupperdor



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have two humidors that work perfectly for me. However I pulled the trigger on my first box purchase. What quart size do I need for a box of 21 cigars, New World, and about 40 misc cigars. I am going to use Boveda for this as I have an abbundance of them to use. Also do I just set the box in the container or do I need to leave the lid on the cigar box open? I plan on letting it sit for quite a while but not sure on storing a full box plus loose cigars in a tupperdor. Thank you all again for your help as always.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have this one. http://amzn.com/B00284AG5U

It holds well over 100. I took my New Worlds out of the box though.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Be smart and get a bigger size. ..you'll be glad you did. 2.5 gallon size is great...you can grow into it and it is a perfect size to put a tray inside. I would open up the box inside of the tupperador just because you want your cigars exposed to the RH...a 2.5 gallon size tupperdor doesn't cost anymore than larger quart sized unit...usually and even if it does. ..it's a couple bucks. Buying small tupperdors doesn't really give you a gain as much as it limits your storage. ..JMHO.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Here is the one I should have gotten!! :vs_sob:

Amazon.com: Lustroware B-2899AA Smart Locks Jumbo Keeper 4.2-Gallon Food Container, Large, White: Food Savers: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> I have this one. Amazon.com: Klip It 1870 Rectangular 236-Ounce Container: Food Savers: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> It holds well over 100. I took my New Worlds out of the box though.


I have the same and it works great! I agree that the second one you posted looks impressive though... definitely go big Steve, i just had to double down after an ambitious purchasing week...


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions!! Do I need to wash and air it out for a few days before putting it to use, or just soap and water and ready to go?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

steve2jenny said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!! Do I need to wash and air it out for a few days before putting it to use, or just soap and water and ready to go?


Soap and water as you should always wash items before using....look when you shop at all the people who handle the same items we do....I see them picking their noses and a$$ all the while touching everything in sight...kids with their drippy noses and bugger'd fingers....etc. Just sayin......


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

Ok I figured the soap and water just wasn't sure if it had to air out for a while like I heard if doing if younger a cooler. Thank you


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

An another Tupperdor topic :vs_blush: Get the biggest you can get. You will fill it up quickly. I have nothing against smaller tupperdores but when you think of it you will need more thus you'll have a couple of tupperdores laying around. It's better if you use a bigger tupperware container because hen you have to only maintain one tupperdor instead of 5.

If you want to get rid of the plastic smell you need to use baking soda. Get a bowl fill it up with the baking soda, add some water till you get a thick paste and paint the inside of the tupper container with a brush. Close it let it rest for 24 hours.



> I plan on letting it sit for quite a while but not sure on storing a full box plus loose cigars in a tupperdor. Thank you all again for your help as always.


You can store them loose but keeping them in their original boxes will keep stuff in your 'dor organized, if you want to keep a couple cigars loose I would put them in a ziplock bag inside the tupperdor.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> I have this one. http://amzn.com/B00284AG5U
> 
> It holds well over 100. I took my New Worlds out of the box though.


I have the Sistema 7-liter bin:



















That's 10 cigars in there. With respect, I think this bin will hold closer to 30 or 40, not 100. Unless you REALLY cram them in there, with no room for beads or humidity packs.


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> That's 10 cigars in there. With respect, I think this bin will hold closer to 30 or 40, not 100. Unless you REALLY cram them in there, with no room for beads or humidity packs.


I have about 60 in mine, 4 Boveda packs, and 2 cigar boxes taking up some space, with room for about 15-20 more or so if I really wanted (and that's considering a little OCD regarding presentation), so I think the actual capacity is somewhere a little in between your estimate and Craig's.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

dbach11 said:


> I have about 60 in mine, 4 Boveda packs, and 2 cigar boxes taking up some space, with room for about 15-20 more or so if I really wanted (and that's considering a little OCD regarding presentation), so I think the actual capacity is somewhere a little in between your estimate and Craig's.


Huh...really? Wow.

*scrolls back up to pictures*

Well, if you've got the room then. But I won't put nearly that many in mine. Probably no more than 20 at any given time.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jade Falcon said:


> Huh...really? Wow.
> 
> *scrolls back up to pictures*
> 
> Well, if you've got the room then. But I won't put nearly that many in mine. Probably no more than 20 at any given time.


A good rule of thumb is to keep your humidor at 3/4 full.....this allows for the inside to have enough product so that the RH isn't bouncing up and down....also a good idea to keep cedar in side of it to help with RH. If you have a humidor that is larger and don't have enough product to fill it at least half way consider a Boveda Pak....they are pretty good in keeping the RH of choice.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Cigary said:


> A good rule of thumb is to keep your humidor at 3/4 full.....this allows for the inside to have enough product so that the RH isn't bouncing up and down....also a good idea to keep cedar in side of it to help with RH. If you have a humidor that is larger and don't have enough product to fill it at least half way consider a Boveda Pak....they are pretty good in keeping the RH of choice.


I've already got the cedar and 65% Boveda pack. Opened it up yesterday to rotate my cigars, and that gave the air a chance to level out and breath. It was VERY moist and wonderful. Gonna pick a couple more up this week, which should bring it up to 12, or 13 if I feel like getting 3.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> I've already got the cedar and 65% Boveda pack. Opened it up yesterday to rotate my cigars, and that gave the air a chance to level out and breath. It was VERY moist and wonderful. Gonna pick a couple more up this week, which should bring it up to 12, or 13 if I feel like getting 3.


Can't have an odd number so better. Get 4 just to b safe haha


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

dbach11 said:


> I have about 60 in mine, 4 Boveda packs, and 2 cigar boxes taking up some space, with room for about 15-20 more or so if I really wanted (and that's considering a little OCD regarding presentation), so I think the actual capacity is somewhere a little in between your estimate and Craig's.





Jade Falcon said:


> Huh...really? Wow.
> 
> *scrolls back up to pictures*
> 
> Well, if you've got the room then. But I won't put nearly that many in mine. Probably no more than 20 at any given time.


I have 86 in mine currently with room to spare. That's why I stated 100+ depending on size of the cigar. If you go with the 3/4 school of thought (I don't, never seen a new cigar box 3/4 full) then I guess 65-70 would be the proper number.

Also, don't be too sure that you'll never have more than 20. Six months ago I swore that I would never fill my 150 count humi. I now have a full humi and two full tupperdors. You'd be surprised after a few sampler trades, PIFs, and a purchase or two how many you get your paws on. :vs_box:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Can't have an odd number so better. Get 4 just to b safe haha


4 is bad in Chinese, so I guess he should just go 5 or 8 is really good in Chinese :smile:


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I started out with a 100 ct humidor, a 50 ct humidor and a tupperdor that held about 50. I never thought that wouldn't be enough space. 2 years later I have a 70 qt marine cooler full of super premiums, the 100 ct humidor is full of CC's and the 100 ct tupperdor is full of daily type smokes. I am out of space.


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

Some NICE sticks there @CraigT78!



CraigT78 said:


> Also, don't be too sure that you'll never have more than 20. Six months ago I swore that I would never fill my 150 count humi. I now have a full humi and two full tupperdors. You'd be surprised after a few sampler trades, PIFs, and a purchase or two how many you get your paws on. :vs_box:


Thirding this. I started with the 3.5 liter Sistema, figuring I'd never have more than 20 myself. A month later, bumped up to the 7 liter. Aaaaaaaand just ordered a second from Amazon. And I'm definitely still a total newb! Generous sampler trades, passes, and CBid make a very slippery slope...

Also, as to the size of the 7 liter - if you DO want to hold to the 3/4 full rule of thumb, there's still plenty of room. Mine has a little over 60 inside with more than enough breathing room:















(Full disclosure - I don't smoke Davidoff's by the box (or at all actually), just snagged that one as a freebie from my B&M to mutilate for my organizing purposes :angel


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

dbach11 said:


> Some NICE sticks there @CraigT78!
> 
> (Full disclosure - I don't smoke Davidoff's by the box (or at all actually), just snagged that one as a freebie from my B&M to mutilate for my organizing purposes :angel


I like that! I will have to see what boxes I can destroy to help with the organization, very cool.


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> I like that! I will have to see what boxes I can destroy to help with the organization, very cool.


Thanks! It's easy enough to yank a wall out of the slide-top boxes with a pair of pliers, and with hinged boxes (like the one on the right in mine that you can't really see) you can just unscrew the hinge and rest the lid of the box upside down on the bottom for makeshift tupperdor trays. The ridges on the sides that the lid rests on leave plenty of room for the cigars in the bottom to breathe.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

dbach11 said:


> Thanks! It's easy enough to yank a wall out of the slide-top boxes with a pair of pliers, and with hinged boxes (like the one on the right in mine that you can't really see) you can just unscrew the hinge and rest the lid of the box upside down on the bottom for makeshift tupperdor trays. The ridges on the sides that the lid rests on leave plenty of room for the cigars in the bottom to breathe.


I just yank the top off in one fell swoop...makes me feel like Hercules. The cedar boxes work great as trays inside tupperware for sure.


----------

